# Catfish Tournaments???



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone know of any Catfish Tournaments in Southwest Ohio?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Several clubs on the Ohio River to look at, ( all boat tourneys BTW) are the SW Ohio Catfish Club, Whiskey City Catfish Club, Ohio Hills Catfish Club, and Catfish Masters of america I think. The other club that did some local lakes is Deer Creek Catfish Club but i beilieve they are on hold for this year due to some health probs with the guys running it. I do know of 1 big tourney at Indian Lake and another 1 time tourney at Brookville lake each year and Im not sure but St Marys used to have a baitshop run a batch of tourneys up there, not sure if they are still doing it or not. 

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

i know the pay lakes have tourneys but do they have catfish tournaments ever at cj or indian lake that anybody knows about,...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cats. Bite all year I feel sorry and sad for all u pay lake fishermen 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

yea but thats the only place other than the ohio river you can catch big catfish in is paylakes around here....id love to fish somewhere else but i dont eat them just catch and release so im looking for bigger cats not small channels...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Curtis, yeah there are a few tourneys at Indian and not sure if CJ is on anyones schedule yet but usually 1-2 there every year. If your serious about doing some tourneys give me a shout, I already have a dozen or so scheduled for this year with dates. All are boat tourneys though, FYI. ( except the Indian lake one) You have to remember that all the pay ponds big fish in the area generally are taken/netted from the OHio River so the big fish are around, just have to work for them, and in the lakes around here most fish are channels so Im not sure what you think is a big fish but in most lake tourneys a big fish is a fish in the 10 lb range and to get "Big Fish" typically youll need to bring a 12-13 lber in. Those are really big channels!! in most lakes around here you should be able to get the channels in the 6-8 lb range with some effort but not too uncommon. 

Salmonid


----------

